# Meet me on the jetty!



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Tomorrow's conditions look pretty good for the jetty at HBSP for Winter trout and drum. Y'all come on out and meet me there......I'll be collecting trout at high tide and drum on the falling tide.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Looks to still be a little breezy in the morning


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

speckalicious said:


> Looks to still be a little breezy in the morning


I was out there in the gale this evening and still caught a trout!


----------



## felmagi (Dec 23, 2018)

Should have listened to that guy Robb

-Andy


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

felmagi said:


> Should have listened to that guy Robb
> 
> -Andy


Nah..... I still had a good time even if the fish weren't biting today.


----------

